# Need help with green spot algae and phosphates



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok so I'm having problems with green spot algae in my planted tank on my anubias and some on my glass and I'm kinda confused about what I've been reading. From what I'm reading people are saying its because the phosphate level in the tank is low. I tested the water today and it came up around .5-1 mg/L (I have a hard time matching the color in the tube to the chart). So do I need more or less phosphates? My lighting is 1.5 watts per gallon. Its a 20 gallon planted tank, the nitrates are around 0-20, Nitrites 0, ph 8, KH 40, GH 60-120.
Also I have a couple of root tabs in the gravel.
So what do I do to fix this?
Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you dose KH2PO4?


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

No I don't. Thats my other question where do you buy kh2po4 because I didn't see it at the fish store just phosphate remover?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would not add. I was only inquiring if you use ferts at all and whether or not you were adding phosphates. In your case, I would try reducing the lighting time by a couple of hours and see if it has an impact. No need to kill the lights.

How long do you keep them on for?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

ozznet said:


> Ok so I'm having problems with green spot algae in my planted tank on my anubias and some on my glass and I'm kinda confused about what I've been reading. From what I'm reading people are saying its because the phosphate level in the tank is low. I tested the water today and it came up around .5-1 mg/L (I have a hard time matching the color in the tube to the chart). So do I need more or less phosphates? My lighting is 1.5 watts per gallon. Its a 20 gallon planted tank, the nitrates are around 0-20, Nitrites 0, ph 8, KH 40, GH 60-120.
> Also I have a couple of root tabs in the gravel.
> So what do I do to fix this?
> Thanks


Kill the lights, stop adding food until the algae dies off.

Then resume with less lighting and less feeding and adjust until your plants thrive and not the algae.


my .02


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I have reduced the lights to 5 hours a day.


----------



## greenaquarium (Dec 19, 2008)

5 hrs of light per day?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ozznet said:


> I have reduced the lights to 5 hours a day.


Are your plants still doing fine? What did you have it at originally?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Questions: 

What kind of light are you using specifically? How long is(was) your photoperiod ?

What are you adding into the water for plant food? Frequency? (anything other than the previously stated root tabs)

Are you using CO2 ? If so, can you state amount of co2 you feel is in the tank? Period you have co2 running?

Lastly, what *algae eating* creatures are in the tank?

Thank you,


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I was around 8-9 hours per day before. My plants seem ok. The wisteria isn't growing as fast as it use to but the anubias nana/ minima and crypt lutea are doing ok.
I have 2 15 watt T8's. Ones a full spectrum and the other ones a Floramax for plant growth. 
I've was adding flourish twice a week and Leaf Zone twice a week and Excel a couple times a week. I've cut out the first 2 for a couple weeks now. And I'm not running any CO2.
As for algae eaters. I have 3 ottos which I latter found out that they can't eat gsa and I just added a Neritina snail. As well I have 2 Corys but I know they don't really eat algae.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

GDA. Green Dust Algae?
Getting rid of Green Dust Algae (GDA) on aquarium glass | Aquariums Life
No need to mess with your lighting.


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

no. green spot algae.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

ozznet said:


> no. green spot algae.


Spot Algae - Causes and Cures for Spot Algae


----------

